
How to Hack an Election - chewdatgenie
https://www.patreon.com/posts/how-to-hack-cohn-41121274
======
burfog
Actual methods, some quite ingenious and worthy of HN discussion, are
documented here:

[https://nypost.com/2020/08/29/political-insider-explains-
vot...](https://nypost.com/2020/08/29/political-insider-explains-voter-fraud-
with-mail-in-ballots/)

Plugging the holes, even if you don't believe they are being exploited, is
essential to restoring bipartisan trust in our elections.

------
sacks2k
Lax voter ID laws and making it really easy to steal votes through the mail is
a good start.

I find it odd that seemingly intelligent people ignore these glaring security
holes to further their own political agenda.

